
The Forever Nomad - kawera
https://longreads.com/2018/04/30/the-forever-nomad/
======
analyst74
One of modern Nomad's hardest struggles, is the desire to belong, and the
inability or unwillingness to do so.

~~~
ILikeConemowk
This is indeed the case for many people in know; myself included to a certain
extent.

~~~
mud_dauber
So say we all. I'll never be able to return to Appalachia.

------
artur_makly
her story coincidentally matches mine ~70%. nice to know from time to time
that we are not soooo isolated. UsSR > NYC > Buenos Aires > Bariloche (2019!!)
Nomadic living is in our DNA. listen to it. it will bring you unfathomable
gifts and next-gen ideas that will make this world a better place. bon voyage

------
Paul_S
I don't think it's possible to build a complete life at her age. Even at 30 I
already felt that every new move was me giving up on something. You can't
"catch-up" on life not lived together. Now I wouldn't even consider moving
unless a nuclear bomb exploded next door. I need friendships and the truth is
they take years of tending.

~~~
mercer
On the one hand I agree, and it's been one of the few reasons I've tried (with
moderate success) to not be _too_ nomadic.

But at the same time I think friendship is a varied and complex enough thing
that thankfully it's not entirely about time/tending, and if the nomadism
doesn't mask an underlying problem, it doesn't preclude having a 'complete'
life.

Some of my best friendships were almost clear from the beginning, and required
little 'tending'. Others I have tended diligently only to realize that while
they were good, and the tending helped, they'd never be as strong as the
former. Sometimes losing them didn't affect me much.

Some of my friendships even seem to have suffered from 'over-tending', a bit
like how moving in with a friend can ruin things.

All that said, you're probably more right than not. Just saying :).

------
falcor84
I suppose I'm just very tired and accidentally read the title as "The Forever
Monad" and got excited for a second. It took me a short while to figure out
how wrong I was.

Anyway, I'd appreciate reading suggestions about the theory behind the
"forever" function for monads
([https://www.haskell.org/hoogle/?hoogle=forever](https://www.haskell.org/hoogle/?hoogle=forever)).

~~~
SmooL
Not an expert by any means, but probably related
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-
point_combinator?wprov...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-
point_combinator?wprov=sfla1)

------
spedru
My disappointment that this did not actually say "The Forever Monad" is
immeasurable.

